# Found a Dove... it won't leave



## onedayfarm (Nov 17, 2005)

*Found a White pigeon... it won't leave*

We seem to have one that has taken up shelter around our barn (seems very relaxed around our horses) and we don't know what to do with it. It is all white and has a tag on each leg. We followed the lost pigeon instructions and gave it food and water but it keeps coming back. It won't let us near it to see the tags... it keeps it's distance from us and flies off if we get too close. It comes back every evening and sleeps on the ledge of the doors outside the barn. It looks cold and the weather has been bad. Should we build something for it to get shelter in, we are afraid it will get sick from the wind and rain. We bought some millet and cracked corn at the local feed store. Is there anything else we can do for it?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

onedayfarm said:


> We seem to have one that has taken up shelter around our barn (seems very relaxed around our horses) and we don't know what to do with it. *It is all white and has a tag on each leg*. We followed the lost pigeon instructions and gave it food and water but it keeps coming back. It won't let us near it to see the tags... it keeps it's distance from us and flies off if we get too close. It comes back every evening and sleeps on the ledge of the doors outside the barn. It looks cold and the weather has been bad. Should we build something for it to get shelter in, we are afraid it will get sick from the wind and rain. We bought some millet and cracked corn at the local feed store. Is there anything else we can do for it?


Hello & Welcome.
It sounds like what you have is a white homing pigeon rather than a dove. Unless you are able to get close enough to read the bands, there is no way of finding it's owner. It's possible he has become detoured, for whatever reason & has found refuge in your barn.  

Where are you located?

If you are able to build some type of shelter for your new found friend, that would be wonderful. Continuing to offer it seed & water is about the best you can do, unless, of course, you are able to catch it, which doesn't seem like the case at this point.

Please do keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## onedayfarm (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks for replying...

We are located in Mt. Uniacke, Nova Scotia.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and welcome to pigeons.com

Thank you for your care and concern of this bird.

Here is link to building a simple trap to catch the bird and find its home.

http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html


----------



## ernie (May 3, 2003)

Thanks for feeding this guy.

To catch it, wait till night time. 
Wait until it is totally dark out (cloudy with no full moon) Shut off all lights in and around the nearby buildings.
Then make a grab for him. 
Moving up to him should be done slowly, but once you reach for him, grab him quickly, since once he feels your hands on him he will try to get away.
Of course it helps to have someone with a flashlight and a cage or box to put him in, standing by, for once you captured him.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Hi Onedayfarm*

IF you are unable to capture this bird, would you be able to use a pair of high-powered binoculars to see the band(s)?

There are links to find who the bird belongs to through any letters/numbers on the band(s).

At least the bird is getting food and water. I'm sure he/she much appreciates the service!


----------



## onedayfarm (Nov 17, 2005)

I'll try... there is a blue band and a silver one, which one should I look at?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Don't know*

but I would think that at least ONE should have letters/numbers. Mr. Squeaks had 2 green bands, one had letters & numbers and the other was blank. I still don't know why he had two. Maybe one of the members who deal with racing homers will be able to answer my question AND yours. I'm sure the bands are different colors for a reason...possibly indicating the "club" of the owner or something like that...


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

mr squeaks said:


> but I would think that at least ONE should have letters/numbers. Mr. Squeaks had 2 green bands, one had letters & numbers and the other was blank. I still don't know why he had two. Maybe one of the members who deal with racing homers will be able to answer my question AND yours. I'm sure the bands are different colors for a reason...possibly indicating the "club" of the owner or something like that...


Hello all,

One of the bands and possibly even both bands may have information on them, one of the bands will have letters and numbers for the affiliated National Organization the fanciers is associated with, Example - AU 2005 ABC 1234 - and the other band could be a personal band that contains information on the owner/breeder, it could be a color marker for the sex of the bird or for what ever the fancier may need it to be, I use color markers for identifying the sexes at a distance as well as age groups for training purposes, I know it is ok to train my birds with the pinks and blues on them but if it has gold they are later hatches and I want to give them time to mature, also it may be a electronic band and if this is the case it is used for clocking the bird when it returns home, you will notice it is kind of thick, has a seam on it, and they usually have a little notch that points above that the computer chip is housed in, if you get a chance to take a picture and post it that would be the easiest to identify for you.

Ellen


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Ellen,

Thank you for the valuable information, I appreciate your input.

We also have the link to the Canadian club site, so that we can track the owner from that.


----------



## onedayfarm (Nov 17, 2005)

Well my husband put up a lovely little shelter for it, and it hasn't been back since  
We had another terrible rain and wind storm yesterday so he/she may well have taken up shelter somewhere else.

I'll keep you posted if it returns.


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

hmmm.... I was contacted recently by someone in the Sydney NS area - she had two 'doves' show up at her place on Saturday afternoon - they ate and drank, then left Sunday.

Are you near Syndey?

I had someone contact me about a "dove release" near Mt. Uniacke for a wedding - I told them that I do not know of anyone in NS that has a dove release company (and I couldn't find one on the 'net, or through my many contacts, either).

I hope that there isn't some idjit shipping poor whites for "self release", knowing they can't find their way back home.....


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*THANKS, Ellen!*

Your info was quite helpful! I check Mr. Squeaks' blank green band and it was thick and had a heavy seam. Maybe he WAS on a training run when he ran into trouble!

I was unable to trace the owner through his other band (led to a "dead end")so he's mine...all mine!


----------



## onedayfarm (Nov 17, 2005)

Well he's baaaack, but won't go near the shelter and seems uninterested in eating here... prefers to go somewhere else for that but comes back here to sleep.

Very odd.

Oh and Mount Uniacke is about 5 hours from Sydney.

I also looked for dove release companies and coudn't find anything.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Well, at least he seems to be finding food from elsewhere, and seems comfortable there at your place. It was nice of you two to provide a shelter for it, it's just too bad he won't take atvantage of it, but at least it is available in case he or she changes its mind.Please continue to make food and water available if possible. Thank you for your concern on this lost little one.


----------



## onedayfarm (Nov 17, 2005)

Well all the local pigeons seem to love our provsions and are coming around everyday to eat all the seeds


----------



## onedayfarm (Nov 17, 2005)

It's still coming here every night... I thought I'd post a picture.


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks so much for sharing the picture of this little one. I can tell you from looking at the picture that you have shared that this is definately a racing pigeon and is just a youngster, the light blue band is for 2005 birth year, it is hard to say for sure at this age but it does appear to be a girl from the looks, but she is young and she also is not in the best of condition, a couple of things I think I am seeing in this picture is that she is holding her feathers ruffeled which is never a good sign in a pigeon, also it appears that she may have what looks to be green droppings on her feathers on the underside, this is also not a good thing to see if this is actually what it is, the picture certainly makes it look that way, this could be caused by multiple situations, stress is a large cause of problems such as this, as well as cocci, salmonella, young bird sickness and I am sure a multitude of other things. It is my best suggestion to you to try and contain this little one and get her turned over to someone who can care for her medical needs if this picture is what it appears to me, I know the feathers are definately fluffed and in homing pigeons the feathers are normaly tight to the body and have a shine.

Ellen


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I just had a chance to look at the picture, and Ellen is right about the bird not feeling well, she shows the classic signs. The eyes are also dull.

Can you shut the door and catch the bird the next time she comes in at night? She should not be that hard to catch, as pigeons have limited vision and she will be easier to catch since she is not feeling well. She may try to act fine, as that is their defense mechanism, but she is not.

Thank you for your immediate attention to this matter.


----------



## onedayfarm (Nov 17, 2005)

It's really not possible to catch it... it wont let us near it and it usually doesn't ruffle it's feathers like that but it was not happy about me taking the picture, I'll post another for comparison. It continues to come everyday for shelter and we still provide food and water. I suspect someone has attempted to catch it as it used to let us get within 5 feet or so before fleeing but now will fly off if we even come within 20 feet.

I should add, I'll try and get close enough to take another picture but this morning it flew off before I got close to the barn.


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

You really need to contain this pigeon and see what is going on and where it came from, the horror stories you hear of birds being returned to their owners is not always the case, this pigeon being white is at risk from predators getting it, this is a domesticated bird and needs to be put back in the enviroment that it was born in and cared for and vaccinated and treated for any illnesses, even if we obtain the band information and the owner doesn't want to retrieve it a home should be easily found as it would be a perfect candidate as a pet, the white pigeons are a sign of love, innocence, sincerity and most people love them, it is in the best interest of this pigeon to get it contained. Please post where you are located maybe someone is near you that can help out.

Ellen


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

onedayfarm said:


> it usually doesn't ruffle it's feathers like that but it was not happy about me taking the picture, It continues to come everyday for shelter and we still provide food and water.



I really appreciate your continued care of this bird, and would appreciate if you would try to catch it.

A pigeon will try to look perfectly normal as a defense mechanism, especially when you approach them. It's when they are relaxed and they think no one is around that they show their "true colors".

Please try the trap on the link posted earlier, since the bird is still coming for food and drink.

thank you for all your attempts to help this youngster, it needs to go home, and/or get some care.


----------



## onedayfarm (Nov 17, 2005)

sorry... again...short of an invisiblity cloak we have tried to catch it and it will even fly off in the middle of the night if we try to get close. How can we trap it if it won't eat here, it goes somewhere else to eat eventhough we offer food and water daily (that other pigeons are enjoying emensly btw) So if anyone wants to come here and try.. be my guest. 

We have tried to contact a few ppl in the area that have pigeons and no one seems willing to reply let alone come and see it, so I really have no other options other than to keep offering food and shelter. If anyone knows anyone in my area that might like to come give it a try.. feel free to let them know, but we've done all we can do.


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

I would be glad to do what I can and use my resources as the Owner/Moderator of the 911 Pigeon Alert Group. I really need to get information on your location and contact information. We have a site setup for reporting lost and found or injured pigeons to that you can go in and complete the contact sheet and we will deal with your little charge direct through the 911 Pigeon Alert Group and will try to locate someone near you and make contact direct with those that may be able to assist, I am including the link for you to complete the contact form, please complete the form and include as much information as you can and we will get to work on your case right away.

Please follow this link to the contact form:
http://www.teranetsystems.com/911PAContact/

Thank you for all your concern regarding this wayward youngster.

Ellen


----------



## onedayfarm (Nov 17, 2005)

*UPDATE... it's still here 4 months later!!!*

Well for anyone whose wondered.. "Dovey" for lack of a better name has taken up permanent residence with us it seems. He flies into the barn every night by 4pm to be sure to get inside before dark (he's missed cerfew a few nights and been left out on the ledge). It was a rough winter at times and he has done very well living with the horses, I'm sure they kept him fairly warm.

He has a nice little spot in the barn up in the rafters where he sleeps and is content there until morning when we let him out. He has FINALLY taken to eating near us, and we've tried a zillion different bird mixtures but he seems to like the horse feed for some reason. So now we mix it in with the birdseed. 

He flies around the neighborhood all day and visits different bird folks and then makes sure he is back inside the barn by dark. He has become very good friends with our 4 resident pheasants that have also come to live here, with all the good 'eats' we put out everyday. He especially likes the female pheasant and cooos to her whenever she comes by.

He chats with us in the barn and is quite friendly but still won't let us too close to him. We don't force the issue with him anymore as he is doing very well and it only makes him nervous and upset if we try. He is sleek and healthy looking and in very good weight (as are the pheasants!!).

Just thought I'd let you know it looks like our Barn Dove is here to stay.


Here's a picture ....all tucked in for the night!!


----------



## onedayfarm (Nov 17, 2005)

and one more picture.. ('scuze the cobwebs... spring cleaning any day now.)


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

What a lovely bird. He can visit my loft anytime.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How cool, this guy adopted you. I am very glad he found a permanent home he seems to love.
Thanks for the update and the pics. He's a lovely bird.

Reti


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

He is looking healthy and content. What a lovely bird.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you for the update. This bird is so very beautiful. It looks like your good feed has helped her a lot. She looks healthier than in the first picture. 

I believe as time goes by she will begin to come down to you - probably will land on your head or shoulders. She just has to get used to you but they are very trusting after a period of time.

Maggie


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Looks as if you have done a very good jog of caring for your little charge, s/he is very healthy looking and has come a long ways from the original pictures, great job, it appears you now have a devoted home pigeon to call your own and he has you and is a very look little one.

Thanks for sharing, it is great to see this picture of how well s/he is doing. 

Ellen


----------



## onedayfarm (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks for the support guys.. he/she seems to be healthy and happy... and is quite the noisy little thing. Seems to coo and chortle every evening for about an hour when we are in the barn feeding.. does this mean it's content?

Is there anyway to tell what sex the bird is?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

He sounds like he's got a great life with you!

With the noisiness and, maybe, the shape of the forehead I'd say he is male - but they can be good at fooling us 

John


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Ooops
went to look back at photo and found John's reply! You pipped me at the post, but I'm inclined to agree with you John. Prob male - it's all that bluster and noise you see! He's left home, found a pad of his own - got a mortgage - moved in, now just needs the wife and kids!


----------



## onedayfarm (Nov 17, 2005)

lol Nooti!!   

He also puffs out is throat area when his is talking to us, and gets very 'proud' looking.


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Definitly male!


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Sounds like he has found the good life with you and is very happy to have his freedom too. Handsome boy too isn't he. Hopefully no Barn Owls move in though or it could get a little dicey for him then.

Cameron


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks for letting us know how everything has turned out....its always great to receive a happy update.

Linda


----------



## onedayfarm (Nov 17, 2005)

Camrron said:


> Sounds like he has found the good life with you and is very happy to have his freedom too. Handsome boy too isn't he. Hopefully no Barn Owls move in though or it could get a little dicey for him then.
> 
> Cameron



no chance of that.. our barn is very small and ceilings are low.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

onedayfarm said:


> Thanks for the support guys.. he/she seems to be healthy and happy... and is quite the noisy little thing. Seems to coo and chortle every evening for about an hour when we are in the barn feeding.. does this mean it's content?
> 
> Is there anyway to tell what sex the bird is?


Some are able to almost determine the sex of a pigeon by using the mirror test. If it flares up its feathers, paces back and forth, dialates the eyes at the very presence of another"pigeon" it is probably a male. Although, if it lays an egg, a safe assumption it is a girl! Some will also peck and charge at their refelection. Here is a link to a posting on determining the sex of pigeons. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=5146


----------

